# hocus



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

has she got some bengal in her does any1 think she seems to have spots not strips and looks abit like some bengals kittens ive seen just has white added and she also has 6 toes on each foot lol


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

So cute


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

and my other baby wiccan


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

very sweet, i love the way wiccan is curled up in the last pic


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Wiccan and Hocus are lovely,so cute6 toes-Marilyn Monroe had 6 toes and it didn't do her any harm


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

They are both gorgeous cats  Do they get on well?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

cute kitty


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless, they're lovely cats. I'd say that Hocus has broken mackeral stripes to be honest.  Wiccan looks very similar to my blue Norwegian Queen, lol*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

They are really lovely both of them - so very cute


----------



## Blue Paw Senior (May 27, 2008)

Gorgeous - both of them


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

thanx for all the lovely replys Wiccans parents where both just normal tabbies the mother was a long haired and father short haired and all the kittens were stunting 2 were very light ginger 2 torties with grey and wiccan and wotwoz both grey !!! wotwoz was born with both male and female parts lol !!! 
As for hocus i never met her parents but she is already massive and very cheeky but not a cuddle cat she has to come to you soooo unlike wiccan ! is this normal for males to be more cuddley ? or is it because shes the second cat so shes more attached to wiccan than me 
and they get on really well can always be found cuddled uptogether


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

As a rule, males are generally more loving and cuddly than females. I prefer the females though because they have a mind of their own   

Love the pic of them curled up in the box together


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Gorgeous cats


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> is this normal for males to be more cuddley ?


*Yea, I tend to find the males are more cuddly*


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

oh good i woz beginning to tink it was just hocus !!! she is such a monkey that extra claw her thumbs on front feet mean she can climb so much better than wiccan could at her age ! and her fave game is taking all my clothes off the dryer and then they both sleep on them so they have to be washed again, on the fact that she isnt very cuddly do u think it would help if i spent one to one time with her every day away from the dogs and wiccan or she will gradually become more friendly her self ?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> and her fave game is taking all my clothes off the dryer and then they both sleep on them so they have to be washed again,


*Hahahaha, mine do that too!*


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

They are both beautiful


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

lovely, whats it called when cats have an extra toe,theres a special word for it and i cant think what it is


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

polydactyl cats or Hemingway cats one of her brothers has 7 on each foot and some had normal feet lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

they look like they have little mittens on dont they? cute


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

yeah that exactly what hocus's front feet look like lol the back ones just look normal but with extra toes no mittens thou ! 








u can c her mittens in this pic luckly for me the dryer was empty


----------



## squeeby (Jun 2, 2008)

it's so sweet...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures lovely kitties,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, whats she climbing on? lol*


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

the clothes dryer its her fave toy of all time and she can use it to get to more e
xciting tings like the sink and food and plates with tiny bits of food left on them !!!! did i mention she eats anything lol


----------

